

API Scene - elie_CH
http://apiscene.com/

======
vitd
Is this another case of using the generic term "API" to only refer to APIs
related to accessing web data? I do some API-related work, but it has nothing
to do with the network. However, I'm always interested in learning more about
related APIs and how to write good APIs. This sounds interesting, but it also
doesn't load for me.

------
win_ini
What is this? It doesn't load anything in my browser....

~~~
haptiK
nothing here for me either

~~~
elie_CH
Oups, seems like it got too much traffic because of HN Front. Realtime... I'm
sending a message to the team responsible for this.

------
marbemac
For those wondering, it's a Meteor/Telescope
([http://telesc.pe/](http://telesc.pe/)) HN like forum with a focus on APIs.

I'm curious to know where you're hosting it (modulus, heroku, etc), how many
servos/dynos you are using, and the # of connections that caused the app to
become unresponsive?

~~~
joshmn
Looks like it's sitting on DigitalOcean.

